# lookie at what i got!! :]



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They roll easy so be careful


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> They roll easy so be careful


i'm not worried about it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

N7709K said:


> They roll easy so be careful


So do trucks and SUV's but people still drive those like maniacs...

Nice deal. My girlfriend paid $3000 for a '97 Cavalier... Mopar's better though


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 2, 2007)

I love the Cherokees, I had one as my first vehicle. Here is the one I have currently


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i like it, i like it alot. i give it a ten, a ten!!!!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice. I have always liked the look of those cherokees that 4.0 is a great engine


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

nice. i have a 96 grand cherrokee limited with the v8. my dads friend gave us a goof deal since there was a very minor issue and my dad would have to fix it. gas sucker but so nice


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Eh... looks like you might need tires before winter comes too. Idk, hard to tell from pictures.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Booner Chaser said:


> Eh... looks like you might need tires before winter comes too. Idk, hard to tell from pictures.


yeah, it is in need of new tires NOW! we are getting some within the next week or so.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Hellbilly said:


> I love the Cherokees, I had one as my first vehicle. Here is the one I have currently


what year is that? like a 97?


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 2, 2007)

It's a 96


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

congrats man. ive always wanted a jeep but i just have to have a truck to haul the quads and deer around.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

PAxDEERxSLAYER said:


> congrats man. ive always wanted a jeep but i just have to have a truck to haul the quads and deer around.


im going to use mine for that. getting a hitch put on and one of those carriers, i have a trailer already for the 4 wheeler. i wanted a truck but the suv seemed to make more sense for my use. fold the seats down and i have as much room as a small tuck bed on the inside for all my guitar gear and can still haul deer, kayaks and the 4 wheeler. just not very good on gas which i knew going into it. my last car wasnt ethier so im use to it. i really like my cherokee alot, really smooth driver with some power to it.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice man I like my 95 grand! Just curious do you just have the stock steering stabilizer or a after market?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Nice man I like my 95 grand! Just curious do you just have the stock steering stabilizer or a after market?


i believe it's stock... not too sure.. it gets tires on thursday... soo i'll be finishing it up thursday and driving it by friday!! the rust repair will get done after winter.. it will be repainted flat black too


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

sawtoothscream said:


> im going to use mine for that. getting a hitch put on and one of those carriers, i have a trailer already for the 4 wheeler. i wanted a truck but the suv seemed to make more sense for my use. fold the seats down and i have as much room as a small tuck bed on the inside for all my guitar gear and can still haul deer, kayaks and the 4 wheeler. just not very good on gas which i knew going into it. my last car wasnt ethier so im use to it. i really like my cherokee alot, really smooth driver with some power to it.


i know what you mean about the gas man i drive a dodge ram 1500 quad cab with the hemi and damn its bad on gas. its an 08 so it has the 4 cylinder mode and its still bad lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah, i'm getting somewhere around 18 in mine.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice look jeep bud! i get a car when i go home for christmas (i hope)


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> Nice look jeep bud! i get a car when i go home for christmas (i hope)


can always hope!! i will be drivin it by friday!! all i need are my CB whips and i'm rollin!! the CB can go in at a different time!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool beans man. 

I'm actually kind of happy I don't have my own car...no gas to pay for when it's the parents vehicle!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool i was jw cause mine has the stock and the steering is loose. I wish i would of got the 4.0 mine has the 318 and it gets 11.5 mpg. Haha but it looks sweet!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Cool beans man.
> 
> I'm actually kind of happy I don't have my own car...no gas to pay for when it's the parents vehicle!


i still pay for my own gas in the parents vehicles!! -_- and muzzyman, yeah, if you don't go far, like me, gas really isn't an issue!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> can always hope!! i will be drivin it by friday!! all i need are my CB whips and i'm rollin!! the CB can go in at a different time!


well that was the plan atleast, cause i was gunna get one after olympic trails but wanted longer to look and ill be home all of december  but since ill have to drive it from atlanta to cali i think ima have to go away from my truck lovin self and get somethin that reads MPG instead of GPM


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

well, after further examination, the engine block is cracked, so if i can't weld it good enough, it'll be sold, i am really upset about it, cause the previous owner knew it was cracked, but never informed us.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> well, after further examination, the engine block is cracked, so if i can't weld it good enough, it'll be sold, i am really upset about it, cause the previous owner knew it was cracked, but never informed us.


Wow that sucks, but karma sucks too for them.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Nice ride, I like the older Jeeps as well!!!Good deal for you!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

PAxDEERxSLAYER said:


> i know what you mean about the gas man i drive a dodge ram 1500 quad cab with the hemi and damn its bad on gas. its an 08 so it has the 4 cylinder mode and its still bad lol


my dads trruck has taht feature to and he doesnt get amazing gas miles ethier. but its not to bad, i put about $60 mine a week. my last car was about $40 a week. ill gladly pay the extra $20 a week to have a vehicle i can actually get good use out of. want to get a new exhaust and might buy a tuner down the road to pay around with. see if it really makes a difference


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

that's how it is for me, my truck gets somewhere around 18-20mpg in the city under 50 mph but I dont go very far, my moms 08 scion tc that she got in 2007 only has 32k miles on it and we drive it every week,2-3 times a week and the only long trip it goes is to our grandparents house in Georgia which will be as far as my truck will drive for me most likely.

and I'm finally starting to get to work on my truck, we dropeed the oil pan yesterday to replace the gasket and oil pump, had to unbolt the front differential from the frame to get the oil pan down (rediculous) and we are waiting on a sleeve for the shaft for the oil pump that was broke on the old one which the part we had to take off of it (the thing that attaches to the oil pump cant remeber what it is called right now) is broke and we got 2 pick the part up soon and we replaced the starter, and are replacing the fuel filter and are going to change the oil in it after we get the oil pan back in it and change the oil filter as well of course, but it's slowly coming along and I got the stick shift all mastered now, no rolling backward on an uphill stop then go for me anymore!


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i still pay for my own gas in the parents vehicles!! -_- and muzzyman, yeah, if you don't go far, like me, gas really isn't an issue!


----------



## Nam Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

N7709K said:


> They roll easy so be careful


I had a 98 Explorer...those rolled the easiest. I nevered worried...maybe once when me and some friends were getting chased by a crazy maniac in a truck. Fastest I've ever whipped that thing around corners and it never rolled. Brakes were failing and smelling burnt though from doing 0-50-0mph on every street.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

So what did you end up doing?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

well, we kept it, uhh, she's running strong, not leaking as much as we thought, so she's getting what we were gonna do originally, and that will be done in winter. it will get a new block, and some accessories.


----------

